# جهاز القسطرة



## رائد حامد لطيف (8 أغسطس 2007)

مرحبا
اريد معلومات عن جهاز القسطرة ارجو ممن لديه معلومات ان لايبخل بها عليه وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## maa9000 (8 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز أرجو ان تستفيد من هذه الملفات

محمد الأمين


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (9 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم على التعاون.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ محمد الامين .

تحية طيبة .

تشكر على استجابتك السريعة على الموضوع وجزاك الله خير وبركة .

البغدادي :84: :20:


----------



## belal-alsharaa (14 نوفمبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx:33:


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (14 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على توضيح هذه الامور الحساسة جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tigersking007 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات وعلى المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## tdm (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يسلموووووووووووووا ع المعلومات


----------



## kimojet (15 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## نورصباح المختار (16 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووور ع المجهود الرائع
تقبل مرورى وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## therarocky (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم م / محمد الامين


----------



## العيون الدامعة (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بجهودك أخي العزيز


----------



## فداء (17 يوليو 2010)

يسلموا


----------



## مهندسة جادة (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yahya44 (13 أغسطس 2010)

يسلمول هاليدين


----------



## أبو موئل (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## العيون الدامعة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم أيدك


----------



## e.berakdar (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## blackhorse (5 يناير 2011)

بارك الله في كل من قدم يد العون


----------



## رناصبح (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
نشكر جهودك بارك الله فيك
اريد ان اطلبمعلومات حول مبدء عمل جهاز قسطرة القلب نوع emd


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (10 مارس 2011)

تسلم ويسلم قلبك


----------

